# r33 back bumper



## demar101 (May 29, 2003)

does anyone know where to find an r33 back bumper? Any pics?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

dont think there is one. vis use to make one for the r33 kit but liuspeed told me he called about it and they quit making it. i think the kit comes with the extreme now.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

the kit does come wit the extreme rear and if your not careful , they will send you the extreme side skirts too (they make R33/omega) sides now ... if you want i have a link to a company that makes Lucino rears , which almost look factory , cept they are a lil lower , so it looks like it fits with the rest of the car , yet its still a clean look. if you want i will find the link for you


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn.....just leave us hangin' here without the link. Geeesh....some people.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats what I'm saying... I'd like to see these... do they make lucino fronts and sides too?


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

^^^ yea that's what i want to know, the lucino fronts are tight


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

here it is .. its not the FACTORY lucino kits , but the rear bumper is nice and this is a MOSTLY poly kit , not cheap fiber glass


http://moldynamics.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=41300

Sorry it took so long , i had to find the site again ... if you search for NISSAN ... they also make hardbody stuff and B13 and B15 sentra stuff


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow, that loosk amazing, in my opinion. That wing is so much nicer than ours, and the rear looks nice and clean with those exhaust outlets and the form itself. The front looks alright, and I dig the skirts too. 

"COMPLETE AERO KIT for Nissan Lucino 2 Door"

Would that be an easy fit for us exactly? Or are there any differences anyone knows off?

Erebuni pretty much has the same thing too http://www.erebuni.net/ge/niss200sx95.htm


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

damn bro you got my hopes up, that isnt the stock Lucino kit like I thought, that IS the same as the Erebuni kit, I thought it was gonna be something new.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that is the GTR kit not the lucino.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yep gtr kit..same as what ive got


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

yeh thats a GTR kit, was gonna say the same thing heh. but 19 pieces? thats a metric ass ton of parts.


----------

